# Messages App Displays Phone Numbers Not Contact Names (iPhone 4, iOS 5.0.1 )



## Geekseeker (Feb 22, 2012)

Wife's iPhone displays contact phone numbers rather names in Messages app. Mine displays contact names (as it should). 

Both iPhones have identical Message app settings except, of course, unique phone number and email address for each. Both of us use same iCloud settings and contact info.

At some earlier time, her Messages app also displayed names. Don't know when this changed.

Any idea how to fix this?


----------

